# Stretto collaboratore



## cippos

Devo spiegare ad un fornitore che un mio collega non potrà essere presente ad una riiunione programmata ma al suo posto ci sarà un suo stretto collaboratore e vorrei con quello stretto enfatizzare il più possibile che sostanzialmente ha le stesse competenze e responsabilità del primo collega individuato (che di fatto è il suo capo).

Unfortunately YYY cannot come. A colleague, XXX, his right-hand man / co-worker / cooperator, will come in his stead.
 
Grazie,
 
Cippos


----------



## Spiritoso78

....there will be another colleague on behalf of him.


----------



## cippos

O, anche, ... which works tightly with him ...


----------



## Akire72

Di questi tre neanche uno mi convince per i miei scopi:

*stretto collaboratore* o *collaboratore di fiducia* è quello che cerco.

Mi viene "consultant" ma non mi convince, mi sembra che sia più l'italiano "consulente". "Partner" mi sembra più qualcuno che condivide anche le quote della società, tipo socio.
Collaborator/cooperator sembrano i più ovvi ma c'è qualcosa che non mi convince...


----------



## TheMuse80

Akire72 said:


> Di questi tre neanche uno mi convince per i miei scopi:
> 
> stretto collaboratore o collaboratore di fiducia è cquello che cerco.
> 
> Mi viene "consultant" ma non mi convince, mi sembra che sia più l'italiano "consulente". "Partner" mi sembra più qualcuno che condivide anche le quote della società, tipo socio.
> Collaborator/cooperator sembrano i più ovvi ma c'è qualcosa che non mi convince...


 

Perchè non il già proposto "right-hand man"? Non so.... così a naso mi sembrava potesse andar bene!


----------



## Akire72

Because he is not our right-hand man (braccio destro).

I found trusty assistant. Do you think it could work? Or qualified assistant.


----------



## elfa

cippos said:


> Devo spiegare ad un fornitore che un mio collega non potrà essere presente ad una riiunione programmata ma al suo posto ci sarà un suo stretto collaboratore e vorrei con quello stretto enfatizzare il più possibile che sostanzialmente ha le stesse competenze e responsabilità del primo collega individuato (che di fatto è il suo capo).
> 
> Unfortunately YYY cannot come. A colleague, XXX, his right-hand man / co-worker / cooperator, will come in his stead.
> 
> Grazie,
> 
> Cippos



Secondo me, l'unico modo di dire quel che vuoi dire è 'colleague'. Né 'right-hand man' né 'trusty assistant' sono giuste in questo contesto perchè vengono usate anche in modo ironico. 

Quindi direi _a close colleague of his [who is equally qualified] will come in his stead/take his place/will speak on his behalf._


----------



## tranquilspaces

I would say:

"Unfortunately Y will not be able to attend, but X will be present on his behalf. Please be assured that X is knowledgeable about this project, collaborates closely with Y on a regular basis, and has been empowered to make any decisions necessary to move the process forward.

(You may want to avoid the word assistant if your goal is to emphasize X's competence.)


----------



## Akire72

@ELFA&TRANQUILSPACES: quel post è vecchio. L'ho ripreso per esporre la mia domanda... Chissà se cippos è ancora in giro...


----------



## Einstein

Ma _close collaborator_ si dice. A volta _collaborator_ è una brutta parola (vuol dire _collaborazionista_) e va sostituito con _co-worker_, ma qui il significato è chiaro. Comunque si dice più nel contesto della ricerca. Altrimenti seguirei i suggerimenti di *elfa*.


----------



## elfa

Akire72 said:


> @ELFA&TRANQUILSPACES: quel post è vecchio. L'ho ripreso per esporre la mia domanda... Chissà se cippos è ancora in giro...



Oh..OK. Sono d'accordo con Tranquilspaces però che 'assistant' non va bene perchè suggerisce che quella persona abbia meno competenze rispetto alla  persona che sostituisce.


----------



## Akire72

La frase da tradurre è:

Qui diseguito ti mando il nome e numero di telefono di un nostro collaboratore di grande fiducia che ha eseguito lavori in Arabia Saudita ed è interessato avedere come lavorano le tue macchine per approfondire la sua conoscenza. 

Il collaboratore in questione è tecnico specializzato/agente di vendita/montatore a seconda dello scopo. Per questo è detto collaboratore, perché collabora in molti settori: sia quello tecnico che in quello commerciale.


----------



## byrne

1) di grande fiducia... perchè è trustworthy? reliable?
2) è un dipendente o un collaboratore esterno?


----------



## tranquilspaces

It may be American English, but we also say "team member." So it would be like this:

Moving forward, I will connect you with one of our trusted team members, who has both the technical and sales expertise necessary for this project.


----------



## elfa

I would say 'a colleague whom we consider reliable', or even just 'a colleague'. 

To say, 'trustworthy colleague' would beg the question as to why he was being described in that way. 

Byrne, 'colleague' could cover both internal and external 'collaboratore', couldn't it?


----------



## Akire72

E' un collaboratore esterno, non un nostro dipendente. Quindi non si può definire un collega. In più la lettera la scrivo a nome del mio capo... quindi collega no!
Team member mi piace...


----------



## byrne

elfa said:


> I would say 'a colleague whom we consider reliable', or even just 'a colleague'.
> 
> To say, 'trustworthy colleague' would beg the question as to why he was being described in that way.
> 
> Byrne, 'colleague' could cover both internal and external 'collaboratore', couldn't it?


 
For "external" I was thinking more along the lines of a (business) associate. A person you, as a company, rely on for technical, commercial advice as that is what I thought Akire72 was getting at with his example...so no, not a colleague. But I was perhaps barking up the wrong tree (again).


----------



## TheMuse80

I was wondering though... since I like to learn new things all the time... Why not "co-worker"? I looked around and seems to me it could be alright...


----------



## elfa

I like byrne's 'associate'. 'An associate whom we work with regularly...' perhaps?
'Di grande fiducia' is always tricky to translate and, personally, I would avoid a word such as 'trustworthy'.


----------



## elfa

TheMuse80 said:


> I was wondering though... since I like to learn new things all the time... Why not "co-worker"? I looked around and seems to me it could be alright...



You wouldn't use 'co-worker' to denote someone who is highly qualified with a particular expertise. You might use this term for someone who works in a factory, shop or office job which didn't require high levels of qualification.


----------



## TheMuse80

elfa said:


> You wouldn't use 'co-worker' to denote someone who is highly qualified with a particular expertise. You might use this term for someone who works in a factory, shop or office job which didn't require high levels of qualification.


 
Oh I see... thank you


----------



## Akire72

Associate! That's what I was looking for!

This is my final version:

*Hereafter please find the details of our most reliable associate, who successfully operated in Saudi Arabia and is interested in improving his technical and commercial knowledge about your block-making plants.*

Corrections welcome!


----------



## byrne

valued associate?


----------



## GavinW

byrne said:


> For "external" I was thinking more along the lines of a (business) associate.


 
Yes.


----------



## elfa

I agree with byrne (again!). 'Valued associate' is better than 'most reliable associate', which definitely sounds as if you might *not* be able to rely on him/her!


----------



## Akire72

Vada per "valued associate"!

THANK YOU ALL! You are great!


----------



## tranquilspaces

Also, to me co-worker is kind of a social term. We use it when we're talking to a friend about another friend we happen to work with...


----------



## Akire72

tranquilspaces said:


> Also, to me co-worker is kind of a social term. We use it when we're talking to a friend about another friend we happen to work with...


 
Absolutely. I'd use it as synonym of colleague.


----------



## tranquilspaces

But it's not exactly a synonym because colleague sounds more professional (to me anyway) and vaguely implies that both people are in the lower tiers of the company.


----------



## GavinW

tranquilspaces said:


> But it's not exactly a synonym because colleague sounds more professional (to me anyway) and vaguely implies that both people are in the lower tiers of the company.


 
I agree with you.


----------



## cippos

Akire72 said:


> @ELFA&TRANQUILSPACES: quel post è vecchio. L'ho ripreso per esporre la mia domanda... Chissà se cippos è ancora in giro...


 
Dear all, yes, I'm, luckily, still here.
I'm happy to see I'm not alone spending so much time looking up the right word.
I suggest: 'collaborator that works tightly with us'


----------



## Einstein

Definitely not "tightly"! "Closely" is fine.

"Collaborator" used alone is a dangerous word. To my ear "close collaborator" is possible, but as I said before it can suggest "collaborazionista"!

What about this suggestion? : "His colleague XXX, who is equally involved in this work, will come in his place".
"In his stead" is correct, but I don't think I'd use it, it sounds formal and old-fashioned. My personal view...


----------

